# how to manage my property



## trentriverguy (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey i just wanted yalls opinion on how i should manage my deer hunting property. Its in a neighborhood but its outside of the city limits and the game warden said it was legal. It its probably 50 acres the deer have that is untouched by people. There is probably 8 acres of marsh/grass that the deer bed in. I hunt them in my yard and have 4 1 1/2 year old bucks and two will score in the 115-130 range next year. Thats very nice for nc haha. There are maybe 5-10 does and 3 fawns that stick with one doe (this is all based on trail cam just in my yard). There is a giant rub in the woods next to my yard that i dont believe the young bucks could have done. they may have i dont know though. How do i grow their racks to their full potential and can i do it just in my yard? They come feed on corn in my yard every night but is that enough protein? What are some good protein rich thing i could use without planting and not too expensive. Thanks for the help any advice would be appreciated. :lol:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 30, 2012)

Food plots! Mineral sites! Take out a couple of does. If any of those bucks are scrubby looking get them out. I know u say no planting but there are some plot products that are pretty easy, throw it on the ground. I use throw n grow close to my stands and I was very impressed. Start a couple mineral sites with deer cane or some whitetail institutues .30-06.


----------



## trentriverguy (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! I have one that has half of a rack if it ha the other side he'd be fairly wide. I have no idea if he broke it this season or if he has bad genetics. He has a huge body and very little mass Ill try to post pictures of them later


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2012)

Pictures!


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 30, 2012)

Prolly broke it. That means there is a bigger gnarlier buck around. Now a couple years ago I shot a ragged wanna be four point. Turned out to be about five years old........


----------



## trentriverguy (Dec 30, 2012)

Can you give me the link of how to post pictures?


----------



## trentriverguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Here they are sorry jim haha i realized u can do it at the bottom LOL :LOL2:


----------



## trentriverguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry the second from the bottom is the 6 and the one sided buck


----------



## trentriverguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my god sorry for being so annoying with the posts haha im realozing u cant see some of them well and adding more #-o


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not bad!


----------



## Charger25 (Dec 31, 2012)

Like what lovedr79 stated. Food plots and a few mineral sites. Put them out in Sept and let them be so the deer will get used to them. Space them out so as not to crowd the deer . The food plots will help all kinds of critters during the lean winter months. Even seen turkey scratching in the plots many times.


----------



## trentriverguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Man those deer arent fair! :evil: north carolina deer like that are ridiculously hard to come by! Hes so wide! Im trying to grow some deer like that! Ill try to shoot that half racked one this afternoon. Im hungry :LOL2: . But heres some pics of what i have to hunt how should i manage it for maximum growth?


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice pics! That one is Atleast 21". We grow somne nice deer in va. But does he go nocturnal during hinting season?


----------



## trentriverguy (Dec 31, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> Nice pics! That one is Atleast 21". We grow somne nice deer in va. But does he go nocturnal during hinting season?


No he has no hunting pressure what so ever. They just wait for my dogs to come inside at night to come out. I only have night pics bc I don't put the card in until after dark.. Stupid I know but my lab stays staring at the woods the entire time he's outside and my golden is too dumb to care lol. The lab has already killed 2 fawns  they'd be 1 1/2 years old now but oh well. Idk how he can catch them though! He used to be fat but he dragged one up to our back deck to eat it i guess and we thought it was a fluke then six months later he got another am I could he the fawn squealing so I know he caught him. I'm starting to put the card in all day and the only time it's not gonna be in is the 5 mins it takes for me to import them to my computer


----------



## bigwave (Jan 2, 2013)

The big buck is a shooter, the one with the un-alike reack I would cull.......shoot some doe's too, it will only improve your breed stock. You have more deer than what are in the pic's....if you see 4 there are 8, the big boy will chase all the little ones away in the rut. I agree with the above statements.....food plots are a must......along with mineral licks. We have been working our plots for two years now and since we killed off the spike's and a few does, our deer are looking better. My buddy shot a small 8 point this year, but his horns were nice and thick for a Florida deer. If you manage the herd around your property you will see a major improvement in the deer. Those two small bucks are probably only a couple of years old, hard to say by the pic though.....with proper nutrients and cull practices you should be able to see improvements in the herd as a whole.


----------



## Charger25 (Jan 4, 2013)

lovedr79 said:


> Nice pics! That one is Atleast 21". We grow somne nice deer in va. But does he go nocturnal during hinting season?




If your takling to me, That pic was taken by my trail cam 200 yds from my house. No one that I know has ever seen him untill he was harvested a few days ago. Measured 25 " spread. He was sway back as hell and muzzle was gray as can be. Estimated to be 6 yrs old.


----------



## juggernot (Feb 28, 2013)

That wide buck is pretty and not reached his prime either IMO. If you have any Oak trees you could spread fertilizer around them to help them grow more and more nutritious acorns and bring even more deer to your plot especially White Oaks or Swamp Chestnut Oaks. I forget the best ratio but your county soils guy might be able to advise you on that. I look forward to seeing some "hands on" pics of the wide brute next year !!


----------



## panFried (Mar 11, 2013)

I've had great success with trophy rocks and mineral mix from feed store. I would suggest minerals in late April/May. This is when the racks start growing thru summer. It will also help fawns for healthy growth. I have 4 plots on 45 acres myself growing clover/alfalfa/chicory in one and winter wheat/Aussie peas/purple top turnips in others. Here's some bucks hitting my mineral rocks in summer.

Click on this image to see the video... watch until the end!





Not Sure whats up with TapATalk and video images but heres the direct link to video
https://s1200.beta.photobucket.com/user/dullpin/media/Deer%202011/PICT0643.mp4.html


----------

